# Rose Absolute EO



## Spice (Aug 11, 2014)

Can this beautiful oil handle CP and HP? Not sure how strong it can be.:?:


----------



## Lindy (Aug 11, 2014)

It will make an incredibly expensive soap, but yes, it can..


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 11, 2014)

It's so expensive that most people won't waste it on CP. Maybe on HP. Personally, I'd save it for a lotion or a body butter.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Aug 11, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> It's so expensive that most people won't waste it on CP. Maybe on HP. Personally, I'd save it for a lotion or a body butter.


Hello! I agree with dixiedragon - use it for something that will stay on the skin a whole lot longer than soap. With soap it will make the drain pipes smell like roses. :-D  Use a much lower grade of eo of rose or one of the many various fo's for soap.


----------



## Spice (Aug 11, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> It's so expensive that most people won't waste it on CP. Maybe on HP. Personally, I'd save it for a lotion or a body butter.



True, why waste it on soap, talk about pampering. I didnt what to buy this eo and then it doesnt work. Thanks all.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 11, 2014)

There are a lot of nice rose FO's out there. I really like this one, it smells like a old fashioned rose perfume without being overly powdery or old lady like
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...rs+Choice™+English+Tea+Rose+Fragrance+Oil+613

This one is my favorite though, slightly fruity with a very true rose scent. I like this one for soap and the other one for lotion.
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...em/burgrose/-Burgundy-Rose-Fragrance-Oil.html


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, Obsidian. I tried NG's Fresh Cut Roses. It's pretty good too, and I would use it again, but it's just not quite what I have in mind for "my" rose scent. I can't quite explain it. My grandmother taught me to love the classic tea roses -- I grew up on Mr. Lincoln and Peace -- and today I grow fragrant rugosas. I'm looking for a rose scent with that kind of depth but without smelling like cologne.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 11, 2014)

I am a fan of geranium. So much like rose, still an eo, and beautiful in CP or HP.


----------



## Spice (Aug 11, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> There are a lot of nice rose FO's out there. I really like this one, it smells like a old fashioned rose perfume without being overly powdery or old lady like
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...rs+Choice™+English+Tea+Rose+Fragrance+Oil+613
> 
> This one is my favorite though, slightly fruity with a very true rose scent. I like this one for soap and the other one for lotion.
> http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...em/burgrose/-Burgundy-Rose-Fragrance-Oil.html


I saw the links, I will try one of these. I havent any one that makes Rose Eo products. Whether lotions or soaps.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 11, 2014)

Nature's Gift carries rose EO (aka rose otto), rose absolute: http://www.naturesgift.com/aromatherapytable.htm

and rose hydrosol: http://www.naturesgift.com/aromatherapytable.htm

as well as rose geranium EO and hydrosol.


----------

